# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  اسباب وعلاج ارتفاع حرارة أطراف الرضيع

## mohamed73

من الاشياء التي لا يمكن على الأم  الانتظار بها ابدا ويكون الاجراء الوحيد السليم هو التوجه فورا الى  المستشفى او الطبيب المختص هي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الطفل فإذا تعرض الطفل الى  حمى او ارتفاع شديد في درجة الحرارة فهذا امر خطير جدا في كثير من الحالات  يؤدي الى الوفاة خاصة لان ارتفاع درجة الحرارة تؤثر على اجهزة الجسم  الحيوية وتجعلها تتوقف عن اداء وظيفتها ومن ثم تحدث الوفاة، ومن بين  المشكلات التي تواجه اغلبية الامهات هي ارتفاع حرارة وسخونة اطراف رضيعهم  وتصاب الام بحالة من القلق والحيرة وتبدأ في البحث وراء الاسباب ومحاولة  التوصل الى طريقة علاج ووقاية لكي لا يصاب بهذه السخونة خاصة لان الامر ليس  عارض فهم يتعرضون لهذه السخونة لاكثر من مرة واحيانا يصاحبها حكة مزعجة او  وخز كما ان اغلبية الرضع عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة اطرافهم يصابون باحمرار  شديد ملحوظ ، ماهي اسباب ارتفاع حرارة أطراف الرضيع وسخونتها وكيفية التغلب  على ذلك وطرق خفض درجة الحرارة والوقاية منها تابع السطور القادمة .. *أولا:
 أسباب ارتفاع درجة حرارة أطراف الرضع ..* توصل  الاطباء المختصين الى اكثر من سبب وراء ارتفاع درجة حرارة اطراف عدد كبير  من الرضع وعلى رأس هذه الاسباب ” اصابة بعض الرضع بخلل في إفرازات هورمونات  الغدة الدرقية فيترتب عليه سخونة واحمرار اطراف الرضيع بشكل مستمر، بعض  الرضع يحدث لديهم ارتفاع في حموضة الدم وذلك بسبب اصابتهم بفيروس ما او  بكتيريا فهذا الارتفاع في حموضة الدم يترتب عليه اصابة الرضيع بسخونة في  اطرافه وغالبا يصاحبها حكة واحمرار، من اهم الاسباب ايضا اصابة الرضيع بنقص  او هبوط في عنصر الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم في جسمه، يصاب الرضع في بداية  اعمارهم بانواع من الجراثيم تتسبب لهم في حدوث خلل في الدورة الدموية يترتب  عليها سخونة اطرافهم، من بين الاسباب ايضا إصابة الرضع بقصور في عمل الكلى  ووجود كميات من السموم في الجسم واحيانا يكون مصاب بإحدى العدوى الفطرية ”  .. جميع الاسباب السابقة خطيرة ويجب استشارة الطبيب لكي يحدد الاسباب ومن  ثم يبدأ في العلاج. *ثانيا :
 كيفية علاج وخفض سخونة اطراف الرضيع ..* اذا  كان درجة حرارة اطراف الرضيع مرتفعة وعالية يجب ان لا تنتظري وتقومي  باستشارة الطبيب على الفور خاصة لان ارتفاع درجة الحرارة امر خطير يؤثر على  انسجة المخ ومن الممكن ان يحدث به تلف ويتسبب في وفاتة، ولكن هناك بعض  النصائح التي تساعدك على علاج وخفض درجة حرارة رضيعك يمكنك اتباعها في  الطريق الى الطبيب او المستشفى ومنها ” قومي بعمل كمادات ماء على الفور،  عليكي الذهاب بطفلك الى غرفة مفتوحه بها هواء وحاولي ان تجعليه يرتدي ملابس  خفيفة، ضعي فوطه مبللة او شاشه مبلله على رأس طفلك” هذه الاشياء برغم من  انها فعاله في خفض درجة حرارة الجسم الا انها لا تغنيكي عن الذهاب الى  الطبيب لمتابعة حالة طفلك . *ثالثا:
 طرق قياس درجة حرارة الرضيع .. * يجب  ان تتابعي حرارة طفلك بشكل دائم فعليكي ان توفري مقياس حرارة في المنزل  واذا لاحظتي احمرار اطرافه وارتفاع درجة حرارتة عليكي استخدام هذا المقياس  فاذا وجدتي الحرارة مرتفعة عليكي الذهاب الى الطبيب على الفور، افضل  الوسائل لقياس درجة حرارة الرضيع وسوف تعطي لكي درجة حرارة دقيقة وسريعة ”  ميزان حرارة رقمي” وهو متوفر في الصيدليات. *هناك  ميزان حرارة يقوم بقياس درجة الحرارة من خلال الاذن يفضل اجتنابه لان  نتائجة تكون غير دقيقة فاحيانا يكون الطفل درجة حرارتة عالية ولا يتمكن من  قياسها*

----------

